# Savage 116 FHSAK



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Has any one ever used one of these rifles, and if so what did you think? Is the muzzle brake good, or would an after market be a better choice? And do they do any thing to the accuracy? Thanks!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a 116FCSAK in 300WM. I simply love it.

The break works really when I am at the range (on) and when I am in the field I turn it off. I haven't done a lot of testing with the break on/off, but I know that I can take the head of a grouse at about 40 yards with the break off after zeroing it with the break on. I know that is not very scientific, but I have killed a bear, two deer, and an elk with it at ranges from 100 to 385 yards. Last time I shot it I was shooting 300 yards with the break off and the center of the group was right where I thought it should be. I after shooting the group, I shot a final shot at a 32oz Gatorade bottle full of water and nailed it the first time.

If you considering buying one, I'd highly recommend it. The only difference between the FHSAK and the FCSAK is a hinged floor plate vs a detatchable box mag.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

excellent, I already ordered the FHSAK, should be in monday. Glad to hear you like yours though. Keeps my mind at ease. I can't wait to shoot it!!!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I forgot to mention I ordered mine through Savage's custom shop and had a heavier barrel with an extra 2 inches of length added.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I forgot to mention I ordered mine through Savage's custom shop and had a heavier barrel with an extra 2 inches of length added.


How much extra did it cost to run through Savage? I would love to do some thing like that, but the wife is mad enough at me for buying guns!!!

You should post a pic of the rifle, I would like to see it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Savage quoted me $110 for the different barrel. Not too bad, I thought. I think I ended up paying more than that, but not due to Savage. It was more due to having it stuck to me by the dealer who ordered it for me. I paid about $800 for the rifle.

I was looking through my pictures, and I only have four. None of them do the rifle justice. Two of them have game with the pics, and one has my ugly mug, and a one has my son. I don't have any of just the rifle and my camera is out of range at the moment, so I can't take a new one. Here are the ones I have.

I hope you love yours as much as I love mine.  :sniper:

In this one the rifle is laying in the background. You may have to look close to see it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great pix!!! Rifle looks really nice. Looks like you have some beautiful hunting grounds too. Thanks for the pix!


----------

